
Ask HN: How can we use tech to prevent another Grenfell tower fire? - africajam
Just a few days ago in the heart of London, a 24-storey tower block burnt down killing at least 30 people.  It has since emerged that residents were aware of many fire-risk issues but did not have an effective way to publicise them.
I am wondering what tools the residents could have used to prove that the building really was at risk. If I lived in a tower block right now I&#x27;d be desperately seeking information on how to evaluate the fire risk and fix any issues.
If there aren&#x27;t any solutions out there, this could be a worthwhile project for someone to work on.
======
Nomentatus
Tech is actually a big part of the problem - inequality is driven by anti-
monopoly laws not being enforced for decades; power and money aren't trickling
down to the poor so they get what they get - housing that's cheap deathtraps
from fire, or lack of earthquake proofing, or Flint-like water.

